# Weekly BSD Podcasts



## jrm@ (Sep 7, 2013)

Weekly BSD Podcasts


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 7, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> Weekly BSD Podcasts



Are you're the owner of bsdnow.tv? If so I have a feature request: please implement Atom or RSS feed.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not the owner.  I see RSS links in the top right for various formats, e.g., http://feeds.feedburner.com/BsdNowMp3.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh.

I didn't notice them. I expected my RSS button in the browser to become active 

Thanks.


----------



## blakkheim (Sep 8, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Are you're the owner of bsdnow.tv? If so I have a feature request: please implement Atom or RSS feed.



Hi, I'm the writer for the show. We have RSS feeds on the site in the top right corner.

I actually already made a post about the podcast. Thanks for the interest! Feel free to send us any feedback via the "contact" link on the page if you have show ideas or suggestions.


----------



## da1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Huge LIKE from me .


----------

